# Net Cubes



## sporeworld (Apr 11, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has any latest/greatest info on Mesh Cages or Net Cubes...? Best models? Best stores to get them?


----------



## Zeebweeny (Apr 11, 2011)

The net cages sold here, http://www.livemonarch.com/store_enclosures.php are great! They can hold fruit flies, and are perfect for young nymphs.


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 11, 2011)

http://educationalscience.com/profbutterflynets.htm

I bought 5 of the LH30 to use for my Saturniid moths. They are AMAZING. They fold up into a little circle and they come with a clear side for viewing, a plastic bottom (so that any frass doesn't stain/stick to it) and a zipper door on the side. And at the size of a 30 gallon tank and a price of only $13, you really can't beat it.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2011)

The LiveMonarch ones are excellent. The price is right too.


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 15, 2011)

Rick said:


> The LiveMonarch ones are excellent. The price is right too.


Yup! Live Monarch won my first foray into net cubes (or whatever you call them). Should be here tomorrow. Thanks for all the input, guys.


----------



## PragmaticHominid (Apr 30, 2011)

I just got one of the big net cubes from Rebbecca. It's a lot larger than I imagined it. 0_o

Going to put about 15 or 20 ghosts nymphs in there later today. I'd been worried that they'd be over-crowded, and that they wouldn't all fit, but now that I've seen the cage I'm concerned with making sure they can all find enough food in such a large space. I'm sure I'll be able to work it out, though.


----------

